# How much have you paid for shipping frozen semen ?



## maginn (19 May 2010)

Ok won't mention who is sending it, but been quoted £120 shipping cost to post frozen semen (both of us are in the uk).

Is this the amount you would expect ? I assume there are additional costs involved perhaps with the container if it is frozen as it is stored in liquid nitrogen, but that seems really expensive ?

I should have checked upfront as it does not mention the cost on any of their paperwork.
I thought it would be about £40 as for chilled. Ouch !


----------



## Yorketown (19 May 2010)

I paid £85 for frozen semen from Europe but that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rollin (19 May 2010)

I think it cost us more than £500 to ship semen from Hungary some years ago.  It can be a problem if shipper treats frozen N2 as 'Hazardous'.


----------



## Tempi (19 May 2010)

That sounds right, sorry.

When i had frozen shipped this year it was £95 for shipping.  3 years ago though i had to organise my own container and transport for frozen as we were having problems getting frozen from the stallion i wanted so had to go direct to stud, anyways, that cost me over £200 for shipping alone!!


----------



## Faberge (19 May 2010)

Yes £120 sounds about right for frozen semen shipping I think.


----------



## AndyPandy (19 May 2010)

It's an expensive business, and £120 is certainly not excessive. We charge £95 within the UK unless a timed delivery or Saturday delivery are required in which cases there are surcharges to pay.

You must consider:

1) Liquid nitrogen - say 10+ litres at up to £1/litre
2) Cost of the container - disposables are £60+, dry shippers are £1000+, so one must charge a fair rental on the container
3) Plastics/goblets/lifters etc. which will be an extra few quid
4) Most next day couriers will charge £35-£45

Hopefully that makes it clearer why it is "expensive". On the plus side, you then have the semen waiting for the mare to ovulate rather than the ovulating mare waiting for semen to arrive!!


----------



## stolensilver (19 May 2010)

It cost £80 for fresh semen shipping from Germany last year so £120 sounds reasonable for frozen as that needs more specialised handling.


----------



## maginn (19 May 2010)

AndyPandy said:



			It's an expensive business, and £120 is certainly not excessive. We charge £95 within the UK unless a timed delivery or Saturday delivery are required in which cases there are surcharges to pay.

You must consider:

1) Liquid nitrogen - say 10+ litres at up to £1/litre
2) Cost of the container - disposables are £60+, dry shippers are £1000+, so one must charge a fair rental on the container
3) Plastics/goblets/lifters etc. which will be an extra few quid
4) Most next day couriers will charge £35-£45

Hopefully that makes it clearer why it is "expensive". On the plus side, you then have the semen waiting for the mare to ovulate rather than the ovulating mare waiting for semen to arrive!!
		
Click to expand...


Fair enough then, my fault should have checked first....


----------



## chris_j (19 May 2010)

Agree with all the above apart from 

4) Most next day couriers will charge £35-£45

You need to have a big moan at your account handlers & get that rate to under £15!


----------



## KarynK (20 May 2010)

Having just imported from the USA that sounds very good to me!!  Don't forget to budget for sending the shipper back again though.   Unfortunately I don't do this often enough to have an account with a courier so am shopping around as much as I can to get it back !!!!


----------

